# Lindy first show....at last



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi all not been on here for a while
Just thought I would post some pictures from lindys first show
So proud and it has taken nearly 4 years to get to this point but we made it,
All those people who told my daughter to get rid of her when she was naughty,that she could never be any good for anything because she only cost £500....
Well the jokes on you!
My daughter has transformed this pony from a nasty beast with no manners to a true show pony to be proud of....we had a few shaky moments and tears along the way but just look at her now......
ENJOY...
She was placed in both her classes...forth in inhand and fifth in her ridden equitation, not first but it's a start
The judge who placed her forth in her inhand class said that if she had been plaited instead of natural she would have placed her first!(so that's what we do next time lol)
I don't have any of her inhand sadly but I have these....


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats on such a great 1st show! Y'all look beautiful.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Off to another local show this Sunday...I think my daughter has got the dreaded showing bug lol ☺
rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations are in order!! Lindy looks fabulous--great job all of you.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Second show in the bag 
We placed second in inhand but she decided that the grass was going to eat her in the clear round ring so we didn't bother with that lol
She was actually scared of the floor!!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I love her dapples--nice pix! I had to laugh when you said she's scared of the floor. Reminded me of something my horse did when we were riding up a private road. We'd just gone that way a day or so before but some kids had drawn pictures on the asphalt with colored chalk since the last time we were there. I thought nothing of it but my horse suddenly jumped and planted his feet and was staring down--he knew it looked different and was afraid to walk on it--LOL!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

That's exactly what she did lol it was like the floor was lava!!
She kept stopping dead planting her feet, looking at the floor and snorting,then practically sitting on her bum and backing away:rofl:
But she only did it near and in the practice ring for the clear round lol
The rest of the showground she was fine on
I despair sometimes lol
O and then after her inhand class my daughter thought it was a clever idea to put her saddle back on her so she could see if she would go in the clear round ring again......UMMM COAT SHINE LOL......
she then proceeded to canter round where her saddle slipped round her belly and my daughter met the ground lol:shrug::falloff:


----------



## TimmysMom (Aug 15, 2009)

I applaud you for not giving up on her, no matter what she cost you. Takes time, patience and understanding to get her where she is. AND she is absolutely darling with those dapples!

About the flooring - my horse had a bad farting problem - up hills, down hills, when he laid down to rest. Well, one day on a trail ride, I farted so loud, he planted his feet and looked around like WTF????


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

More showing success lol
She came back with a second and a fifth this time😊
Got angry in the inhand and decided she needed a snack afterwards lol


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Adorable photo's--they look like a perfect match. Good job!!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks they really are...they are inseparable most of the time...nearly 4 years of hard work and their bond is like superglue lol
Considering they hated each other at the start🤣


----------

